# UG schon wieder vermisst



## kpeter (25 Juli 2007)

hallöchen

UG schon wieder untergetaucht oder wieder auf seiner insel


----------



## TobiasA (25 Juli 2007)

Bestimmt isser auf seiner Insel ooooder aber irgendwo lag wieder 'n Haufen Geld auf der Straße und er baut gerade den Flughafen


----------



## Tobi P. (25 Juli 2007)

Wetten wir, dass sein Skytrain besser funktioniert als der von Siemens? ROFLMAO


----------



## sps-concept (25 Juli 2007)

*Ug*

oder er kriegt keinen Freigang weil er die Wärter angegangen ist... Aber mal ehrlich kpeter.. vermisst du Krankheiten wenn du gesund bist?

André


----------



## zotos (25 Juli 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> oder er kriegt keinen Freigang weil er die Wärter angegangen ist... Aber mal ehrlich kpeter.. vermisst du Krankheiten wenn du gesund bist?
> 
> André



Sag mal, verstehst Du eigentlich das komische Zeugs das Du da schreibst?


----------



## zotos (25 Juli 2007)

Es ist wieder richtig schön im Forum. Der eine überrascht einen mit seinen maximalen Fähigkeiten, Preisen und geistreichen Erfindungen... und der andre mit seinem bitten und betteln um verbale Schläge.

Vielen Dank das ihr wieder dabei seit!!!

PS: Die beiden außergewöhnlichen Kollegen wissen sicher auch ohne die Nennung ihrer Namen das ich sie meine. Ich will ja niemand Diskriminieren ;o)


----------



## kpeter (25 Juli 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> oder er kriegt keinen Freigang weil er die Wärter angegangen ist... Aber mal ehrlich kpeter.. vermisst du Krankheiten wenn du gesund bist?
> 
> André


 
mal ehrlich .... nein

aber er ist schnell

und solange man nichts von kop sagt sehr umgänglich

und wenn man wenn zum streiten braucht immer für einen da


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2007)

*Wer?*





*..............*


----------



## Flinn (26 Juli 2007)

Zotos, magst Du keine andrén?

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## TobiasA (26 Juli 2007)

Wird wohl so 'ne Art Hassliebe sein...


----------



## zotos (26 Juli 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Zotos, magst Du keine andrén?
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn



Ich mag euch alle und vor allem die Macken die der eine oder andere hier hat. Für mich ist das einer der Reitze des SPS-Forum man kann die Leute die man eigentlich gar nicht kennt schon ganz gut einschätzen und wird doch immer wieder überrascht.


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich mag euch alle und vor allem die Macken die der eine oder andere hier hat. ...quote]
> 
> Ein Geisterfahrer??? Tausende.


----------



## zotos (27 Juli 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ein Geisterfahrer??? Tausende.



100% ACK
~~~~~~~


----------



## OHGN (27 Juli 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Zotos, magst Du keine andrén?
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn


 
Er mag nur nicht, wenn es in irgendeiner Form gegen den U- Gast geht.:s3:


----------



## maxi (30 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich mag euch alle und vor allem die Macken die der eine oder andere hier hat. Für mich ist das einer der Reitze des SPS-Forum man kann die Leute die man eigentlich gar nicht kennt schon ganz gut einschätzen und wird doch immer wieder überrascht.


 
Täusche dich da nicht.
Ich bin in real ganz anders und recht streng und gewissenhaft. Nur im Internet macht es mir richtig Spass zu Seppeln.


----------



## TobiasA (30 Juli 2007)

Naja, trotzdem blinkt immer irgendwo die Persönlichkeit mit durch.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## OHGN (4 August 2007)

Was ich sehr bedauerlich finde ist, dass sich der U-Gast nicht mal zu seinem 1- jährigem Jubiläum im SPS-Forum am 28.06. hier gemeldet hat.
Bei den Unsummen an Geld, das ihm jetzt zur Verfügung steht, sollte es doch möglich sein sich endlich mal einen Internetzugang auf seiner imaginären Südseeinsel zuzulegen.


----------



## Tobi P. (4 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich bin in real ganz anders und recht streng und gewissenhaft.



Und wie bist du in BOOL? ROFLMAO


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 August 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> ...Bei den Unsummen an Geld, das ihm jetzt zur Verfügung steht, sollte es doch möglich sein sich endlich mal einen Internetzugang auf seiner imaginären Südseeinsel zuzulegen.


 
Also, ich habe da so einen Verdacht  .
Dass er untergetaucht ist, ist klar. Dass er seit dem im Internet keine Spuren hinterlässt, wissen wir ziemlich sicher. *Dass er schon im März wusste, dass es für lange Zeit kein SP oder HF für WinCCFlexible geben wird, ist mir eben gerade wieder eingefallen.* Er war der Oberhäuptling der Flexible-Bande  ! Der alte Sack hat eingesackt und lässt sich jetzt auf seiner Insel ein drittes Ei wachsen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (4 August 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Und wie bist du in BOOL? ROFLMAO



maxi_simpel := REAL_TO_BOOL(maxi);


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2007)

vielleicht heißt die Südseeinsel ja auch Stammheim?


----------



## TommyG (7 August 2007)

Der ist net wech....

Ich komm fast jeden morgen bei dem vorbei:

Greetz


----------



## TobiasA (7 August 2007)

Ich schmeiß mich weg 

Jetzt hat der Typ schon 'ne eigene Straßenmarkierung...

Demnächst wird er Präsident der USA  

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Tobi P. (7 August 2007)

Und das riesige Grundstück hinter dem Zaun! An seinem Geldregen scheint doch was dran zu sein 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (8 August 2007)

*  Gott verzeiht sofort,*

*Das Finanzamt nie!*


:s18: :s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## TommyG (8 August 2007)

also 

doch Südsee, oder Swieetz...

höhö


----------

